# Pelpro PP130 not turning off in auto setting



## Slawd (Feb 6, 2016)

* Slawd *
* New Member *
Joined:
Today
Messages:
0
Likes Received:
0
Loc:
Kansas City
Hi everyone! This is my first pellet stove. I have had it for almost a month now. Sorry if this is a little wordy, I am trying to answer questions I imagine people might ask.  Ok, if you know this stove, it has a Comfort setting on the dial that turns it off when the desired temperature is reached in the room. Maybe they all have all have something like this, I don't know. Mine, however, keeps on heating when it is past the estimated temperature(I have it set on Comfort Low, which is approximately the low 60's. I do not have it on the Low setting which would keep it running on Low until the pellets are gone.) Since the operations manual is spotty on things and I was on hold for a long time when I called Pelpro, I went online and found this forum. Based on a thread I read here last week, I learned about the ambient probe and took it out of the heater and placed it higher and further away where it would sense the heat in the room better. Well today I wanted to see what would happen so I let continue as the temperature went into the 70's. 2 hours later it was still dropping pellets, hot air coming from the exhaust outside, room temperature into the 90's. I have seen a lot of troubleshooting with pellet stoves but not this particular issue very much. Argh. Per this forum I also checked to see if the probe might not be connected to the circuit board. It was a rougher installation, up a gravel driveway thru snow and around corners with some bumps. It appears that the probe is indeed connected to the circuit board. I have read the instructions and I have spent a lot of time searching the internet before I came here. I have burned about 8 bags of pellets so far in it-not many but I still don't trust it completely. The kicker: a friend of mine in another state who bought same exact model from Tractor Supply a few months ago says this is happening to hers-although with hers, it does turn off sometimes. Mine has not yet. I assume this has happened to people before here-even with other brands, and people might know what is going on. I have had some auger jams on the Tractor Supply white bag/blue writing bags but it seems to work again when I turn it on. Everything else seems to be ok. Any help would be appreciated by both of us. Thank you.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello

Take the end of the room temperature probe and stick it in a glass of ice water, if the stove does not go out you have a problem with the temperature probe or the circuit board.


----------



## Slawd (Feb 6, 2016)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Take the end of the room temperature probe and stick it in a glass of ice water, if the stove does not go out you have a problem with the temperature probe or the circuit board.


  thank you I will try it


----------



## Slawd (Feb 7, 2016)

Slawd said:


> thank you I will try it



This is a stupid question, but if it is running and not turning off because it is too warm inside, how will putting the ambient probe in a glass of ice water turn it off?  Wouldn't you want to heat it further? I am missing something. Thank you again.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 7, 2016)

Took a look at the manual ... are you getting any alarm lights?  3 flashes means ambient probe failure.  Are the probe connections bare wire attachment or spade connected?  If spade connection, you may want to try to replace the connections just to rule out connection failure.  Unplug before working in the cabinet...

You could also have a faulty probe (not sure how often that happens).  I would try a hairdryer directed at the probe to see if that registers and triggers shut-down.  Otherwise, I would be contacting Pelpro (I know a pain in the backside waiting on the phone).  If you change out the probe and the problem persists, board problems

Keep us posted...


----------



## Slawd (Feb 7, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Took a look at the manual ... are you getting any alarm lights?  3 flashes means ambient probe failure.  Are the probe connections bare wire attachment or spade connected?  If spade connection, you may want to try to replace the connections just to rule out connection failure.  Unplug before working in the cabinet...
> 
> You could also have a faulty probe (not sure how often that happens).  I would try a hairdryer directed at the probe to see if that registers and triggers shut-down.  Otherwise, I would be contacting Pelpro (I know a pain in the backside waiting on the phone).  If you change out the probe and the problem persists, board problems
> 
> Keep us posted...


Ok, I have *not* been receiving red alarm lights (other than the empty hopper single red light a couple of times.   HOWEVER, your comment thankfully made me re-read the section on Ambient Probe alarms and I noticed this, "3 Alarm Flashes: The Ambient probe senses a temperature of  less than negative 20C(-20F) or above 70C(158F)"  so it would appear, the ambient probe is not what controls the auto shut off on Comfort Low dial but rather extremes in the room, possibly created by fires or something else.


----------



## Slawd (Feb 7, 2016)

Slawd said:


> Ok, I have *not* been receiving red alarm lights (other than the empty hopper single red light a couple of times.   HOWEVER, your comment thankfully made me re-read the section on Ambient Probe alarms and I noticed this, "3 Alarm Flashes: The Ambient probe senses a temperature of  less than negative 20C(-20F) or above 70C(158F)"  so it would appear, the ambient probe is not what controls the auto shut off on Comfort Low dial but rather extremes in the room, possibly created by fires or something else.


Of course now that the Ambient Probe seems more like an emergency dead man switch, I am really curious as to what is keeping my stove running.  I know there are other probes...  I fix my cars, I fix my house, I am pretty handy, I am surprised at how little there is regarding some of this in the manual. Thanks again for your message.  I will call and wait on Pelpro and I will keep you posted.  And hopefully this thread will help someone else someday.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 8, 2016)

Slawd said:


> negative 20C(-20F) or above 70C(158F)


Not much for an ambient probe as one would expect it to control your comfort level but with those extremes on temp, you either get frozen pipes or an over fired stove  Seems to function more as a snap disc...

For a stove that is sold with the expectation that the owner will be doing the servicing, you think they would provide a more robust manual.

Let us know what you find out...


----------



## Slawd (Feb 9, 2016)

Ok, I just got off the phone with Pelpro tech support line(phone number in manual -877-427-3316.  I waited for 25 mins on hold. I spoke with Tammy.  First let me update, I put the stove on Comfort level setting 2 last night and this morning, when the sun came in the room, it turned off.  SO, my first question to Tammy at Pelpro was, "Could this be a calibration issue on the dial?" and she said to me, "It *may* be, however you probably need to adjust your Ambient Probe."  Aha! So the Ambient Probe IS measuring more than just the extremes??   She said *yes, it is, it is what controls the Comfort level on and off."  I told her this is not clear in the manual and read to her the blinking light section where it describes the ambient probe more like an extreme-only switch.  Then I added, "Well, I have left it on Comfort level between 1 and 2 and it will be 90F in there and still dropping pellets and having hot exhaust outside.  She said, "Are you sure you didn't have it on the Low setting just beneath (the constant-on Low) and I said yes positive, I look at it pretty close.  And she said, "Ok, then you would know."  Then she added, "ok I would put the probe in another place, waist high away from the heater, not behind it and above it like you have.  It also may be within your dial."  I said, "ok, is that-dial- something you guys fix, or can I get into that dial myself since these are stoves that you guys say in the DVD are for hands-on people?" She said NO, you don't want to be getting into the dial.  So... I am thinking, the setting between 1 and 2 on Comfort level is more closer to the always-on Low on my dial.  At least at this point. It went thru pellets a lot faster and was warmer last night though on 2...  Maybe it is just something I will have to live with for a while  Until I have more information.  Also, I then asked her what the Snap disk was more like an extreme temperature switch? and she said,"There is plenty of information on the website and dvd. LOL(yes but you are here with me now and I am a customer! Oh the good old days. ha ha)  Anyway, it is clear that you really get only one topic before they rush you off.  She said I could call her back if it wasn't working.


----------



## jadenjdawg (Feb 12, 2016)

Slawd.  I have the PP130, and have burned about 2 tons this winter, and about a ton last winter.  This stove is my sole source of heat.  Many people don't believe it, but it is true.  I have a new cape cod, about 1600 square feet. I haven't found many people with this model, but I can tell you what I know.  The snap disc is an "Extreme" temperature switch, I have found out first hand.  If you fill the hopper full, with 3 bags of pellets, and run it on HIGH for more than thirty minutes or so, it will trip the Snap Disc and cut off all power to the unit.  This happened to me twice before I figured it out.  If you put only two bags in the hopper, you won't have any issues.  To reset the snap disc, just remove the left panel.  It is located on the auger shaft just above the exhaust fan.  Just push it in with a pencil or something.  Pelpro helped me with this the first time.  As far as the dial control, don't trust the number settings or the Low setting.  The only one I have found to be right is the High setting.  When you are running at the low end of the Comfort Mode, look at the LED and make sure it isn't Amber in color.  If it is, you are running on Low and not Comfort Mode.  When in Comfort Mode, count the number of Green Flashes, 1-5 or steady on.  This will indicate what burn rate you are at.  A Steady on green light is the same as Low, while 1-5 flashes are about how many pounds per hour you are burning.  It automatically adjusts the blower speed.  Keep the blower cleaned out, as it builds up with dust fast.  I use compressed air.  I have some family that sells and installs higher end pellet stoves, and they always stress to keep your exhaust vent clean, it does make a difference.  Also, take an old tuna can and fill it half full of vegetable oil.  Place that under the auger motor inside the panels.  It is like a magnet for pellet dust.  Tractor Supply pellets leave biscuits in the pot.  I have been using Smith Creek pellets, and they are awesome, they burn very hot.  Hope this info helps.


----------



## Slawd (Feb 13, 2016)

jadenjdawg said:


> Slawd.  I have the PP130, and have burned about 2 tons this winter, and about a ton last winter.  This stove is my sole source of heat.  Many people don't believe it, but it is true.  I have a new cape cod, about 1600 square feet. I haven't found many people with this model, but I can tell you what I know.  The snap disc is an "Extreme" temperature switch, I have found out first hand.  If you fill the hopper full, with 3 bags of pellets, and run it on HIGH for more than thirty minutes or so, it will trip the Snap Disc and cut off all power to the unit.  This happened to me twice before I figured it out.  If you put only two bags in the hopper, you won't have any issues.  To reset the snap disc, just remove the left panel.  It is located on the auger shaft just above the exhaust fan.  Just push it in with a pencil or something.  Pelpro helped me with this the first time.  As far as the dial control, don't trust the number settings or the Low setting.  The only one I have found to be right is the High setting.  When you are running at the low end of the Comfort Mode, look at the LED and make sure it isn't Amber in color.  If it is, you are running on Low and not Comfort Mode.  When in Comfort Mode, count the number of Green Flashes, 1-5 or steady on.  This will indicate what burn rate you are at.  A Steady on green light is the same as Low, while 1-5 flashes are about how many pounds per hour you are burning.  It automatically adjusts the blower speed.  Keep the blower cleaned out, as it builds up with dust fast.  I use compressed air.  I have some family that sells and installs higher end pellet stoves, and they always stress to keep your exhaust vent clean, it does make a difference.  Also, take an old tuna can and fill it half full of vegetable oil.  Place that under the auger motor inside the panels.  It is like a magnet for pellet dust.  Tractor Supply pellets leave biscuits in the pot.  I have been using Smith Creek pellets, and they are awesome, they burn very hot.  Hope this info helps.


Jdawg, hope this helps? Are you kidding me? ha ha like a dream reply ha ha.  My friend and I (she lives in New Mexico) have been trading notes and we can't find anyone to make it easier.  Plus it is a new experience completely for both of us -seriously, fireplaces are the extent of our knowledge.   We saw the great reviews online and she bought hers a little while before I did-she has more experience with hers. Both of ours are for keeping the plants alive in sun rooms with drafts and not so good insulation. (We both use fresh intakes too.)  Since my last posts I have been experimenting with the Ambient probe and have decided setting the temperature for the room is more of an interplay between the probe and the dial than just the dial itself.  I totally agree to not pay attention to the numbers on the dial. (My sense is Pelpro knows it too.)  Before I saw your post a little while ago I decided those numbers are not accurate...I was finding mine off by at least a half-but it had not occurred to me yet to watch the lights closer, and I think the reason why is that they are always changing in the Comfort Mode.  You know if it senses the room temp is changing it adjusts and the light blinks go up or down(isn't that right?)-it made it hard to understand in real time.  The green light and the amber light are pretty close in color in the day, too.  It is hard to gauge what is going on at times-I am not sure if it is shutting down, lowering the burn rate or increasing the burn rate.  I spent 2 hours watching it tonight to try and learn more about it, messing with the probe, watching what happens when I change the dial.  Ok, first thing, when it was burning on 2, I put the probe next to the side little vent-let and in about 3-4 minutes it shut off.  The shut off is very obvious.   THEN I waited for about 15 mins for the blower to cool the thing down again. (argh)  Second time I started the stove on High and then before the fire really got going I turned the dial back to 2 and it immediately  shut down.  Another 15 min wait while I turned it off/on, off/on, waited, waited before it finally 'took" and restarted.  These stoves are very hands on.   They kick up my allergies too.  Each time it would start, wisps of smoke would float thru the air, I could see them with a flashlight.  It looked like it was coming thru the door.   How often to do you blow out the blower motor?   I have a small air compressor I will use to blow out.  I have not run into your issue yet with the snap disk, as I  have not run it on High with 3 bags for very long.  I usually use High at the beginning when I need to warm up the room.  The issue is kind of a bummer for people who buy the add'l hopper for the top(which I almost did.)  Yes on those TS pellets leaving bricks- although I didn't know that was not normal.    I  have only used about 15 bags.  The first bags(clear bag with green and white writing) I used were the TS cheaper ones and they jammed up my auger-very first bags! I had no idea what was going on!! lol  I told my local TS and they shrugged their shoulders.   So I have become more careful not to put the last few handfuls of the bag in the hopper because of all the dust at the bottom of the bag.  I looked at the pellets you recommended.  It looks like their dealers only go as west as St. Louis.  I will see if I can find them somewhere around here.  My friend commented to me about the large variability in pellets.  You never know what you are getting.  Also, I was having black soot on the window for a couple weeks at the beginning and it was taking 30 mins to get it off with a wash cloth. I started using the finest steel wool available and it works great for the stubborn black sooty stuff.  No scratches.  Now that I figured out the trim I only get white smoke.   I have not gotten inside the stove too much yet, but I can see that it is coming. Great idea on the can of vegetable oil.  Thanks. These are the kinds of issues I would have wanted to see online so I would know what I was getting into a little better.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## Yuba (Jan 22, 2017)

So I know this thread is a year old and I hate to bring it up but did the original poster of this thread ever figure out the issue or anyone else with this stove? i am about to buy a pellet stove for a project and I think it will be this one. Due to solar gain, I will likely need the stove to only run at night and once in a while during the day. I need it to shut off when it's warm. 
Has anyone experimented with plugging a stove with auto ignition into a thermostat that cuts the power to the stove? Or a timer or anything?
Thanks


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yuba said:


> So I know this thread is a year old and I hate to bring it up but did the original poster of this thread ever figure out the issue or anyone else with this stove? i am about to buy a pellet stove for a project and I think it will be this one. Due to solar gain, I will likely need the stove to only run at night and once in a while during the day. I need it to shut off when it's warm.
> Has anyone experimented with plugging a stove with auto ignition into a thermostat that cuts the power to the stove? Or a timer or anything?
> Thanks


I run  my pellet stove with my IPhone using Lowe's Iris app and T-Stat Using the new Gen 2 Iris hub

See pic of iPhone screen below


----------



## Yuba (Jan 22, 2017)

What kind of stove do you have? I'm assuming it's not a pp130. I don't think the pp130 has a place to wire in a thermostat. That iris is pretty cool. Does your stove ever shut off or does the thermostat just adjust the flow of pellets?
I'm sure I could kill power to the stove with the iris and one of those wifi outlets.. But I would think turning the blower off with pellets in the pot would be problematic. 
Anyone?


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yuba said:


> What kind of stove do you have? I'm assuming it's not a pp130. I don't think the pp130 has a place to wire in a thermostat. That iris is pretty cool. Does your stove ever shut off or does the thermostat just adjust the flow of pellets?
> I'm sure I could kill power to the stove with the iris and one of those wifi outlets.. But I would think turning the blower off with pellets in the pot would be problematic.
> Anyone?


The T-Stat wire is connected.to the T-Stat terminals to my Quad in the shed but the T-stat in my workshop is connected to the temp sensing probe on the Harman in the workshop.
The Harmans in the house and garage just auto lite when it gets cold and turn off when it gets warm outside.

I am currently working on rebuilding a Napoleon NPS40 Insert, Hudson River Saranac, Harman P38, Breckwell P22, Pelpro, Magnum Baby Countryside, and a Quad Classic Bay to keep busy. ;-)


----------



## Yuba (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow. That's allot of project stoves. So you know a bit about this stuff. Your workshop stove is connected to the thermostat via temperature probe. The pp130 also has a temperature probe. I might be able to do that. The other stove I was thinking about is the us stove 5502m. They sell that one at my local TSC for only 900$ right now and have it in stock do I could buy it today. I know that stove has an optional thermostat but I don't know if it shuts the stove down or reduced pellet flow.
If you were me and wanted to wire a CHEAP stove to turn OFF during the day how would you do it? This is not to heat my house. It's for a work project and it's somewhat of a temporary fix. I would be happy if it did what I needed to do and only lasted for one year. I'm not looking for a good stove to last for years. 
Thanks!


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like a T-stat would work on the PP130 not the 5502m but if you want a better more rugged stove made for a T-stat for that price check out the Englander 25-EP / 55-TREP

With free shipping and a reduced price from AM FM Energy it is the best deal!
https://www.amfmenergy.com/collecti...55trpep-epa-certified-pellet-stove-2000552000


----------



## Yuba (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow. That website is awesome.  So that stove looks really good. I like that it said right on it that the thermostat will turn it on and off.
The other englanders on that page have one touch ignition but it says that the thermostat will not turn it in and off but they are less expensive. Do you think they can be rigged to a temperature probe like in your shop? Do you have any links on doing that sort of thing? 
I was thinking about getting the one rated for only 1200ft if it can be rigged. It's probably more appropriately sized.


----------



## Yuba (Jan 23, 2017)

I did buy the Englander you recommended from amfm. I really appreciate it. I still need a second stove and am still interested in how I could make another stove shut off with the temperature probe. 
I am heating 2 greenhouses. One is 432 sq ft. The other is 1200sqft.
I was thinking I would put a pellet stove in the 432 and put a wood furnace and a pellet stove in the bigger one. I was thinking the refurbished Englander wood furnace from amfm for cold nights and a pellet stove for backup when the furnace is low on wood in the morning and for times that I just need a little heat (like overcast days).
Thank you! I'm looking forward to getting the Englander.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello
The cheaper Englander will NOT turn off and on with a T-Stat so you got the right one. It is a rugged stove and parts are easy to get and inexpensive too!

The other Englander stoves may work for you too just check the feature you need.

Good Luck


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 23, 2017)

Greenhouse heating made me think of this stove that was originally designed for greenhouse use ... Wiseway pellet stove that requires no electricity.  It was very hit and miss in it's earliest models but has since been acquired by USSC with some positive improvements.  They tend to function well on softwood pellets.  Unfortunately, I don't think they are able to be controlled remotely.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/US-Stove...ric-Gravity-Fed-Pellet-Stove-GW1949/206691061


----------



## tsimons22 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mother board is bad. They burn dirty. Easy check set it on 4 then get a hair dryer and blow hot air on the wire thermostat probe  in back. Now you have to pull back panel off to get the probe out. This should shut stove off. If it doesnt mother board bad or thermostat probe is bad. I just replaced motherboard cause no matter what I do cant get this damn stove to burn clean. air mixture is a pain to adjust. Probably air intake. Lazy flame . If air intake doesnt fix this it's going back to tractor supply.


----------

